# GOW: UNC vs. Kentucky



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

* at*









*Saturday, December 5
12:30pm, CBS*​
I know UNC fans aren't even thinking about this game yet with MSU up next. ACC/Big 10 games have their own thread, so this non-Challenge game gets GOW honors. And because this game is relevant for the first time in a few years.

Thoughts?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I love how every week so far has had better and better games
I mean thats usually the case as the season progresses but this season its literally been better almost like everyday

Anyway this should be a great one and I got Kentucky in a nailbiter
This is going to be one of those games where Kentucky shows their youth(not that UNC isnt inexperienced as well) but at home I think they will pull it out


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I think it will be a good game, but I can not root for either team at all


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

I've got to go with UNC, simply because they play as a team much better than UK.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The boys from the blue grass should win this


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

THis would be a better matchup at the end of the season. Right now, its the two most overrated teams in the country, with the most future talent. It will be an exciting, tremdously athletic, yet sloppy and out of control game that will result in thw winner being even more vastly overrated then before.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

hahahaha... perfectly put

all of that aside, i'll go with UK just because they're at home


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I'll have to go with UK of course. Someone said UK doesn't play good as a team? Obviously you haven't watched UK this year. These guys play great together and they get better with every game.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> THis would be a better matchup at the end of the season. Right now, its the two most overrated teams in the country, with the most future talent. It will be an exciting, tremdously athletic, yet sloppy and out of control game that will result in thw winner being even more vastly overrated then before.


This. UK has the edge because of homecourt, but it should be a great game.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I want to see how UNC looks against MSU before I make my prediction, but I'll probably be pulling for UK in this one. Pretty tough week for 'Heels, but they're legit in my mind if they can get through it.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Blue Magic said:


> I want to see how UNC looks against MSU before I make my prediction, but I'll probably be pulling for UK in this one. Pretty tough week for 'Heels, but they're legit in my mind if they can get through it.


What do you mean by get through it?

Anyway Cousins 24/10 in 17 minutes today (against a cupcake but still) I dont see how this guy isnt a top 10 pick
in fact he is top 5 imo


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

fjkdsi said:


> What do you mean by get through it?


I mean get through the week undefeated.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Aite just doesnt seem too likely to me and if it does happen UNC will be ranked top 5 
They will really be on their way than but I thought you meant just keep it close both games and maybe win one


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Roy gets his team ready for the tourney by making them play really good teams. I hope we beat this two teams, but its highly unlikely.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Still not sold on Cousins, but Kentucky has the guard play to win the game on the perimeter without having to go into the paint to do it. Normally I would say Carolina wins this on frontcourt talent, but Kentucky has just as much and better guards.

If Ed Davis and Thompson get going Carolina wins.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Rank the players on both teams in terms of current impact and NBA potential..

for this year NCAA
1. John Wall
2. Deon Thompson
3. DeMarcus Cousins
4. Patrick Patterson
5. Ed Davis
6. Marcus Ginyard
7. Eric Bledsoe
8. Tyler Zeller
9. Larry Drew
10. Will Graves
11. Darius Miller

NBA potential
1. John Wall
2. DeMarcus Cousins
3. Ed Davis
4. Patrick Patterson
5. John Henson (has a high ceiling but is too raw to put above any of the other guys yet)

Should be a terrific game for NBA scouts


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'll rank them even differently - what kind of impact they _need_ to have for their teams to be Top 5 teams.

1. *John Wall* - Without him, they've already lost, what? two, three games?
2. *Deon Thompson* - I don't see them knocking off anyone of importance without him scoring 20 or more points.
3. *Patrick Patterson* - Cousins may be more skilled overall, but I'll take an upperclassman, especially considering the fact the other leader and go-to guy is a freshman.
4. *Larry Drew* - Drew has to have numbers like he had against Nevada for them to go anywhere this year. I liked the outside shooting he showed. From the half I saw, he also had a good pace - knew when to push and where to pass.
5. *Demarcus Cousins* / *Ed Davis* - Every team with a chance needs 3 top-notch guys. These two can be that for their respective teams.

And as far as NBA potential...
1. John Wall
2. Demarcus Cousins
3. John Henson
4. Ed Davis
5. Eric Bledsoe

Maybe I just haven't watched Patterson close enough, but there's nothing I see that he does well enough to become a really good NBA player.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I saw Cousins was hating on the Heels the other day. Updated predictions after the week's games?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Nope. Cats will win this. It may not be as close as some people think.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Sticking with UNC.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Going with the Heels too, and it seems Jay Bilas agrees.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Wall looks great early on, this is the type of game he strives in


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Carolina kind of falling apart right now, I hope they bring more effort in the 2nd half


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The guy is legit, he might be even faster than Rose at Memphis. Definitely more assertive. They play excellent D and their ball handlers can create too. We cant keep up right now.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn, Wall really makes a difference. UNC's been on a huge run since he went out... Let's go Cats!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

holy crap what a block and run out


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

What a block by Orton! Damn


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Our lack of point guard play and Ed's refusal to be presence down low is really killing us.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

how whas that thugging by Cousins not an intentional?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Stop blaming Ed everytime about not getting inside, Patterson, Orton and Cousins are simply stronger. Roy's the one messing up this team with his weird rotations. Strickland is a scorer stop playing him as a point guard.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Is Cousins a black hole? I haven't been watching long, but none of them seem to be playing together too well in the 2nd half.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Is there any relation between Dexter Strickland and Rod??


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

this has turned out a good game and Im glad UNC turned it up in the 2nd half


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Blue Magic said:


> Is there any relation between Dexter Strickland and Rod??


Guy has some serious talent, I'm j ust waiting for him to start taking Larry Drew's minutes.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow, Thompson has to grab that. It's over.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

game over


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This was my first time seeing the UK team in depth and I gotta say Im impressed. That's probably obvious. John Wall is the real deal. I think he's better than Rose at the same level and not that far behind him right now. He just needs some more polish.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

good game


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dunno man, if UK is supposed to be a final four team and we basically outplayed them that 2nd half, maybe we arent as bad as I thought. Our weaknesses have been exaggerated, Drew's a good point guard. Switch Dexter to scoring mode. Henson is not giving us anything, dude needs to develop FAST! If he does, we should be an elite 8, final four team.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ill go with what john calipari said "we're freshman. wearen't very good right now."


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Wow. Didn't watch the whole thing, but just looking at the stats looks like this was one ugly game.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Geaux Tigers said:


> This was my first time seeing the UK team in depth and I gotta say Im impressed. That's probably obvious. John Wall is the real deal. I think he's better than Rose at the same level and not that far behind him right now. He just needs some more polish.


Agreed, he's looking like a much bigger impact player than Rose was at the college level.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I liked when Cal said something to the affect of freshmen make dumb mistakes, our freshman made dumb mistakes. He doesn't hold back. We won... and I'm happy with that. If UK can keep playing like they did in the 1st half then look out everyone else.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think there's any doubt that Wall is a good player,but there's some question as to whether or not he's an amateur basketball player. Pretty obvious that all these people whispering in his ear are hoping to cash in on him and seems pretty likely that they're probably taking care of him in some fashion too. We needed him at Duke, but we don't need his entourage. Don't think I'd want to vacate 30 wins either.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Diable said:


> I don't think there's any doubt that Wall is a good player,but there's some question as to whether or not he's an amateur basketball player. Pretty obvious that all these people whispering in his ear are hoping to cash in on him and seems pretty likely that they're probably taking care of him in some fashion too. We needed him at Duke, but we don't need his entourage. Don't think I'd want to vacate 30 wins either.


I have the same sentiment about John Wall. I'm glad that Roy Williams did not recruit him, I don't like his attitude or the baggage that he brings along.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Drewbs said:


> I have the same sentiment about John Wall. I'm glad that Roy Williams did not recruit him, I don't like his attitude or the baggage that he brings along.


I don't like his baggage either, but quit kidding yourself if you would not want to watch this kid in Tar Heel blue.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

don't get me wrong, I appreciate his talent and recognize that he is possibly the biggest impact freshman point guard I've seen in a long time, but at the same time he's not a Roy Williams type of player and I think anyone can recognize that.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

John Wall should be in the league already. My 1st good look at the kid and I was more than impressed. Biggest thing would be the speed he plays the game at is a step faster than everyone else on the floor but still remains in control for the most part.


----------

